# Major James Capers: Force Recon/Vietnam War Doc



## nobodyvl (Jun 3, 2018)

I saw this at work during my break. I don't much about it outside of what the article has written but thought it was cool. 


Documentary looks to tell the remarkable story of Marine special operator James Capers Jr.



> “If I was going to die there in Vietnam, I was going to die fighting,” said Capers, a retired major whose 22 years in the Corps would earn him fame as a revered and innovative fighter and one of the Marines’ first black special operators. “That was just the way we fought. You go out fighting. You kill as many enemy as you could — and that would mean that they could not further fight your guys or other American troops.”
> It was April 1967, after three days of patrolling behind enemy lines in search of a reported North Vietnamese encampment near the village of Phu Loc just north of Hue city, when Capers’ nine-man Third Force Recon Team — known as Team Broadminded — found itself in the crosshairs of an entire NVA regiment.
> The fighting was as intense as any he had seen in nearly a year in Vietnam spent conducting dozens of commando raids in northern South Vietnam, Capers recalled.
> With two broken legs and peppered with shrapnel from the blast of a Claymore mine, Capers battled a mental haze brought on by massive blood loss and a shot of morphine as he fought to free his men from the assault.
> ...


----------



## nobodyvl (Jun 3, 2018)

Forgot to mention it comes out later this year.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 3, 2018)

He is incredible. I had a chance to meet him when I went through field med in 2012.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jun 4, 2018)

Site for the documentary with a trailer and info.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 4, 2018)

He is a legend in the community; both the Corps' community, and the Jacksonville (NC) community.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2018)

Perfect example of a totally badass Marine Officer who should've at least gotten the Navy Cross...but had to wait 40 years for a Silver Star downgrade.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 25, 2018)

Major Capers has been the talk of the office for the past week or so...especially with our younger jarheads...


----------



## Teufel (Jul 25, 2018)

Major Capers is an incredible Marine. The recon officer of the year award is named after him.


----------

